# Rear window required



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all.
We need a rear window for our newly acquired Hymer 660. The one in now has water between the two plastic panes!!! I don't know the make (maybe Bofors or Seitz??). Does any body know where I can get a replacement or are they repairable?
Thanks in anticipation
Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

hi Kands

i got a new rear window with my 1995/6 hymer 644, because the old one had some hairline cracks in it, which are covered with a sticker of a butterfly if i remember correctly. The window didn't have any moisture in it, it was just a thing i asked the dealer to replace and he agreed. I hadn't noticed any problem with the window, but a friend went over the van very carefully and pointed out things i didn't see. So if you want a cheap replacement. let me know the size, you can have this one free, if its the same. Perhaps a photo and size would be better.

for a new one - hymeruk - i'm afraid

www.hymeruk.com

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave.
I am honestly very impressed at your most generous offer. I will take piccies and sizes etc tomorrow and mail you with them.
Once again many thanks for your offer.
Keith


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi keith

if you have to get a new one then get a price from hymer uk. then email sebastian at campirama in belgium for a price. they are the only hymer dealer in belgium.

if it's cheaper in belgium i could collect it for you when i go over to collect some insulation screens that i forgot when i collected the van.

i haven't fixed a date to go over and am in no rush to get them. let me know if i can help.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Smifee
I'll let you know how I get on and may have to take you up on your kind offer.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Keith if you do have to get a new one it will most likely be a seitz 4 check out this place they had the best priced seitz around when we built our van;
Phone: 01536 266130
Fax: 01536 266130
Contact: Paul
www.leisurevehiclewindows.co.uk
good luck


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.
Dave I have sent you measurements by PM, hope you get them ok.
Many thanks again
Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Evening all
Ok so I'm still looking for this window, thanks Dave for your offer but unfortunately Hymer seem to have a multitude of window sizes. The window I need is a double glazed unit that measures 1420mm x 530mm. The present one is a brown tint and this would be preferable, but I will take whatever is on offer as long as it is in good condition.
Here's hoping
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

It may be worth a go at repairing it first.

There should be a couple of bung holes in the window, if there are, remove the window and try to drain the water out by removing the bungs.

If you are succesfull it should then be possible to dry out the space inside by leaving the bungs out on a hot day (ok you'll have to wait a while for one of them!) or possibly leave it in a hot room in the house for a few days then when the space is dry, replace the bungs. Worth a try.

If that doesn't work then a recent link fron pusser has a list of windows and theres one there close to the size you require, not sure if that is the entire list, they may stock other sizes. Not cheap though!

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/windows.htm

pete.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Leisure vehicle windows have a size of 1450 X 550 you will need to ask for price.
You will be talking over £200
Shame there is one on ebay at the present time but its only 1000 X 600 its cheap the guy once £70 for it
Good luck
PS try some of the caravan breakers they are are fitted with seitz windows especially the later vans
Regards
veralin


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Peejay and Veralin
I have sent emails to both the companies you posted, now waiting for replies. I was hoping not to have to spend several hundred pounds on the window but maybe I'll have to in the end.
The original window does not have the little bungs so I'm thinking of drilling a couple of small holes in the bottom and seeing if I can drain out the water, I'll let you know the outcome.
Many thanks all
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

The kindness & generousity of this site never ceases to amaze me. :roll: 
IF I ever get my Hymer, I'm not going to worry as much, purely because of the threads & their answers I constantly read every day.
If I make a mistake or don't spot something, someone somewhere will have the answer, invite you for a coffee or welcome you on board, at what seems like, the drop of a hat! 
What a nice bunch of people! Go & make yourselfs a nice cup of tea right now ... you know it makes sense :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Praise indeed Drummer.
I am a born cynic, unfortunately life has taught me that most of the time it is right to be so and countless times I am proven correct. I do not like this situation but we cannot help the way we think at gut level and I am astounded when people do nice things for one another. The examples of help, advice, assistance and more that I have seen and been party to since joining this site only a couple of weeks ago help to restore my faith in human nature. I am sincerely impressed by the helpful nature of those good people who frequent this wonderful corner of the internet.
I only wish that this state were contagious and would pass to other people who share this planet with us.
Many many thanks to all of you.
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> I only wish that this state were contagious and would pass to other people who share this planet with us.


Maybe this is how it will all start :roll: 
See you've got the TVR monika. I'm a MR2 man myself. Are you going to tow with the 660? :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

The TVR logo is my "dream" Drummer. Seeing it constantly reminds me that I have to keep working hard to see us through life and if I get really lucky then one day I'll be able to frivolously spend our spare cash on something that will really make me smile......
Maybe then I tow it, just to see the looks that I get eh???
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

My dream was the Hymer!
Three years before I retired I had it all worked out. Then the pensions went t*ts up & I'm still dreaming.
My advice is do it while you can. This is not a rehearsal.
Enjoy that 660!


----------

